# meet the kitten!



## jess32247 (Jul 24, 2015)

got this really cute picture of our "kitten" a few minutes ago and thought a few of you guys might enjoy it.  he's nearly two years old now, but you'd never guess by the way he acts. all of our cats have a chair they've taken oven- this is the one he's claimed since day one haha.










ignore the messy tanks, only one of the three are properly planted. waiting for a seller on aquabid to restock there store so i can put in another big order!


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

I can barely make out kitten but your tanks look awesome!
Congrats!


----------



## Starsphire (Jan 12, 2016)

seriously watch out with your cat around the fish... I used to have a rescued cat named Bubba... he was a kitten when I got him... everyday he watched the 5 gallon tank with my beta Erie inside... everyday he grew bigger and smarter... if he couldnt get past the lid (i had used clamps on the lid to keep my cat from removeing the lid) ... there had to be another way... one night while i was in bed, when my Bubba cat was much bigger I heard a crash with a splash!!! he figured out some way to knock the tank off the counter!!! I seriously thought it was too heavy to do that! 5 gallons weighs alot!.... Bubba ate Erie before I even got to the bathroom to save my fish.... so just a little warning if your cat is anything like Bubba WATCH OUT! where there's a will there's a way.

Beautiful orange tabby by the way. I love cats


----------



## jess32247 (Jul 24, 2015)

thanks for the kind words guys! i didn't realize the picture was that dark until i uploaded it oops.

he's surprisingly good with the tanks, honestly he could care less about them haha. i always keep a close eye on him whenever he's in my room which isn't very often because he'd rather be outside or chasing our other cat around upstairs. he's not allowed in my room when i'm not in it or asleep for that reason. 

i'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your tank! all of mine are 10g and he's small so i doubt he'd be able to knock any of them over. that being said though, it's always in the back of my mind that stuff can happen when you least expect it.


----------

